
Parallel Scripting in Swift - joubert
http://swift-lang.org/swift-tutorial/doc/tutorial.html
======
aaronbrethorst
Answers to the two questions I had upon seeing this page, plus a bonus third
answer:

1\. No, this is another Swift language.

2\. This one was originally released in 2008: [http://swift-
lang.org/downloads/archive.php](http://swift-lang.org/downloads/archive.php)

3\. No, I really don't know what Apple was thinking, either.

~~~
galonk
This was covered ad-nauseam when Apple release Swift.

I guess Apple was thinking the same thing as Google was thinking when they
named Go? That the existence of a very obscure language with the same name
shouldn't be an impediment?

